# tecumseh tvxl 840



## harley1 (Sep 21, 2007)

i have a brand new looking old snapper with a tecumseh tvxl 840-8405f 2 stroke motor that was locked up when rec'd from a donor. i was able to break loose and then took apart to find a scored piston and very little damage to the cylinder wall. is this motor worth spending $150 to get it running? any help greatly appreciated...


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

You could probably get a cheaper engine or short block on ebay used.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Since you already have it apart, unless the piston is in bad shape, just put a new set of rings in it and put it back together, the xl has a cast cylinder liner and with proper lubrication will last a long time. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree with geo on this one, you can hone the cylinder out to clean it up and a new piston and rings you should be good to go. I would also consider replacing the crank pin bearings as well.


----------



## harley1 (Sep 21, 2007)

many thanks for your info. cs


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Let us know your progress. Have a good one. Geo


----------

